# Security System (anti-theft) question



## McFloyd (Jul 2, 2005)

Model: Sentra 1.8S
Year: 2005

Hello there,

I'm new to the forum and to my Sentra. I have a question about its security system. It was working fine the first weeks, but this week I've been having trouble locking and un-locking the car. At first, I though it could be the control's battery, so I tried the other control but it has the same problem. I have to point to the dashboard in order to activate/deactivate the system.

Has anybody any idea of what could be causing this problem? also, does any body know what type of anti-theft protection system does these cars have?

I appreciate your help!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

its keyless entry, not an alarm system


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

chimmike said:


> its keyless entry, not an alarm system


Actually, if he got the audiophile package, he does have anti-theft as well.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

McFloyd said:


> At first, I though it could be the control's battery, so I tried the other control but it has the same problem. I have to point to the dashboard in order to activate/deactivate the system.


Maybe both batteries are fucked. You shouldn't have to mess around by pointing at the dash and shit. While it certainly isn't a fivestar system, you should be able to activate/deactivate from 100ft or so. And since your MOFO is new, get the dealer to fix or demonstrate how to use. It's their privilige to do so. And if you didn't not get the Audiophile package, Mike would be right. All you have is Keyless Entry Hawtness, lol.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Do all Spec's come stock with at least keyless entry? My 04 dosn't have it(so I was told when I insisted that they program it for me)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

PoppinJ said:


> Do all Spec's come stock with at least keyless entry? My 04 dosn't have it(so I was told when I insisted that they program it for me)


It should...I am yet to see a Spec V without keyless entry...


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

PoppinJ said:


> Do all Spec's come stock with at least keyless entry? My 04 dosn't have it(so I was told when I insisted that they program it for me)


Yes it does. Maybe I'm not understanding you here but what were you asking them to program if you didn't have it to begin with?


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

I bought my spec used and they handed me only the key. I was like, "hey where is the remote?" 

"Oh, this car doesn't have the correct (programing, hardware, computers, whatever) for it." I told them that that was impossible, that the Spec should have keyless entry. He went and got his service tecnition who came out with a remote and attempted to program a remote. After I watched him sit in the car and try to program a remote he came out and told me that it wasn't possible on my car because it didn't come from the factory with keyless entry. Although that sucks I still got a really good deal and figured I could pay the extra 80$ if I wanted keyless entry. I haven't taken it to anyone else to see if it has it yet(cuz they might have been lying to save a couple of bucks) but I would think all specs come standard with keyless entry


----------



## McFloyd (Jul 2, 2005)

Well, thanks to all for your replies! 

I contacted the dealer, and yes, it was a keyless entry system. So, after having them checked the system and batteries, it seems heat did damage the remote sensor (here in El Paso, TX we've been 105+ F for three weeks now). They were going to replace the system but I cancelled and have an alarm system installed instead. It works fine now!

So, thanks again for your time! I appreciate it a lot! :thumbup:


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Peace out brutha man!


----------

